# sausage without casing



## twistertail (Mar 4, 2008)

Anyone have any ideas on making a sausage like a brat without a casing?  For some reason my wife has a problem eating intestines and trys to cut all the casing off a brat to eat it.  Although I do get a kick out of watching this whole process I told her I would see what I could do to make some type of caseless sausage.  Any ideas?


----------



## kookie (Mar 4, 2008)

Have you thought about using a collagen casing?...........Like the ones they make for beef sticks......Lem has an edible collagen casing for smoked brats....Or I guess you could try some mosselen netting............Hope that helps you out.........


----------



## kookie (Mar 4, 2008)

Texas-Hunter, Lem has them for both fresh and smoked sausage in the edible collagen casings....At least in the catalogs that I have from them.....I have never tried them from Lem but if they are anything like the rest of their products, should be pretty good......They also have edible collagen hot dog casings that are also smokable............


----------



## twistertail (Mar 4, 2008)

Is collagen what most of the store bought brats use?  Some of those are pretty tough and I dont really care for them.  I have thought about doing patties, would be easier than stuffing anyways.


----------



## twistertail (Mar 4, 2008)

Why should you use collagen for fresh sausages?


----------



## richtee (Mar 4, 2008)

I do summer snack rolls by rolling them in tin foil. I add a bit of unflavored gelatin to the mix, roll them up and put them in the oven till maybe  100 and chill them quickly. You can then unroll 'em and cook, smoke, or freeze. PITA, especially for small stuff like brats but it works.


----------



## kookie (Mar 4, 2008)

I have only used collagen on my slim jims and I didn't think that they were tough and I know using the water bath trick made them look alot better then when they were in the smoker......But everyone has different tastes and likes......When I have made sausage we always used hog casings.........I was just pointing out another option was all.......No harm done...........


----------



## possumgritz (Mar 7, 2008)

My wife has the same problem with intestines. I use 32 mm collogen casings now when I smoke sausage. I use butchers twine to tie off the links cause the collogen seems to untwist. After the smoke and after the cold shower I let them sit at room temp for 1 hour and simply peel off the casing. It comes off easier than you would think. Give it a try.


----------



## cubguy17 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sure, Isn't it called a fatty?  MMMMMMMMMMMMM FATTY!!!!


----------



## tamarockstar88 (Jul 30, 2013)

At my job we make sausages without casings, roll the meat and wrap tight in saran wrap twist the ends, then wrap tight in tin foil. We then poach them in a water bath and they hold together pretty well. I've never smoked them and dont know about brats. I'm doing my first attempt with this tonight so I will try cooking to 100 then into a ice bath and will finish them in the smoker. As long as they hold together in the smoker it should work, and the protein doesnt set until about 145 - 150 I believe so should get some good flavor.


----------

